# eh from Canada



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey my name is Carl. I've been snowboarding for about 4 years now. I board at Blackcomb Mountain, Whistler B.C Canada! I love to board the park but POWDER is way better from my point of view 
Just want to say a big HELLO! to everyone on the forum and snowboarding will always be the #1 sport for me


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

waves a mitten


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> I raise my molson canadian and give u a toast


Thanks and I raise my Budweiser to your toast


----------

